# canary breeding problem



## angelo cardona (Apr 24, 2015)

Can anyone help me please? I have a pair of canaries. They have a clutch of 4 which now is about 20 days of age. The female canary has already built another nest and has laid 4 eggs. The clutch are still being fed by their mum and did not touch their food. What should i do please help me


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

_*Remove the new nest so she concentrates on the chicks.She'll soon lay some more.*_


----------

